# Live crisis...Questioning everything



## Elina (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a crisis...I just question everything i have thought before, everything i know, my principles, way of looking life, my live goals...everything. I feel like i don´t trust myself or my thoughts that i could be wrigth. This is relly stressing me out because i´m in a life sitsuation where i should be making desisions of what will i do whit my life and i´m just conplitely lost. I cant make a one simpel desision because i start to question and over think it and i cant be sure or feel sure of enything. Ofcourse its helhty and good time to time remaind yourself why do i belive this and this and why do i live like this and etc. But this is just too much. I don´t know what is wrong whit me. I dont want to be person who dont have own mind or opinions and who dont stand behind her words, but at the moment i am.

Is this a symphtom of dp? Or am i just going through a sertain phase of life.

I would presiate some comments, if my post even makes any sence..


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

That's how it is for me too. I don't know the answer.


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Elina said:


> I have a crisis...I just question everything i have thought before, everything i know, my principles, way of looking life, my live goals...everything. I feel like i don´t trust myself or my thoughts that i could be wrigth. This is relly stressing me out because i´m in a life sitsuation where i should be making desisions of what will i do whit my life and i´m just conplitely lost. I cant make a one simpel desision because i start to question and over think it and i cant be sure or feel sure of enything. Ofcourse its helhty and good time to time remaind yourself why do i belive this and this and why do i live like this and etc. But this is just too much. I don´t know what is wrong whit me. I dont want to be person who dont have own mind or opinions and who dont stand behind her words, but at the moment i am.
> 
> Is this a symphtom of dp? Or am i just going through a sertain phase of life.
> 
> I would presiate some comments, if my post even makes any sence..


It isn't healthy to second guess oneself. You have to make decisions. No decision is ever 100% right but that isn't the point. Life is learning, changing, adapting&#8230;

Unfortunately this can be a problem with DP. It is especially frustrating because inside you know better, but the problem is still there. You have to retrain your brain starting with small things and work from there - even if progress is slow. And chill-out and enjoy each moment.


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

Yes I have this too once in a while...when you relax it will all come back to you! Try rain noises on youtube or something like that.


----------



## dpsince2002 (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm doing that too, with trying to figure out what I'm doing after graduating from college. I think it's normal for me to be uncertain, but having dp may make it a little tougher to see the right things to do, since I've got all of these obsessive thoughts that make each decision seem either necessary or desperately, dangerously wrong, without a strong sense of reality or identity outside of the thinking. So it's like I'm pinballing around between life choices, and feeling like disaster is about to strike any second, because my mind is sending me those kinds of signals.

That thinking is getting better than when I first got dp, I think







. I don't seem to be obsessing about the nature of reality and those kinds of things these days; I still do some about my sanity, but not like I used to. Nice to have these little signs of progress, even though I'm still in the fog.


----------

